

Ask HN: Freelancer? How do you track your time/billing - Ryan_Shmotkin

As any web freelancer, I have multiple clients, multiple rates and even the odd subcontractor.<p>Each client (hopefuly) pays at different time.<p>And I would love to see some history and statistics.<p>What would be a good tool ?
======
Murkin
Try slimtimer, it's free, has API and even ruby gem !

------
bjplink
I've been using freshbooks.com for quite awhile now and I like it a lot. I'm a
one-man shop and it seems to fit my needs perfectly.

------
riskish
I hear letsfreckle.com is good for this?

